# Let's see your Onesie's !



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

If you got a Onesie for the winter lets see your pics. Humans and Poo's!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah Billy's is best!! 

Love the stripey one especially but all gorgeous 

xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

It has a hood too will get her to model that tomorrow, lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Fab onesies especially Billys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Those are great!!! Looks very comfy!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty in her post spay onsie....I haven't got one...yet!!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Yet.....you know you want one! Lol


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Yet.....you know you want one! Lol


They do look oh so comfortable!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd love to see you in one Colin  I've considered one, even if just for lounging around in but unfortunately I can't guarantee that I won't need the loo during the night and the thought of getting out and then back in one at stupid o"clock puts me off and knowing me the top would end up down the pan xx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Betty looks great in her onesie - what a sweetie Bye the wasy, Colin - where did you get hers? My daughter's dog in going in soon and I am sure it would be great for her.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Tressa said:


> Betty looks great in her onesie - what a sweetie Bye the wasy, Colin - where did you get hers? My daughter's dog in going in soon and I am sure it would be great for her.


It was supplied by the vet where we had the procedure done. The only problem was remembering to un-pop it underneath when she needed a wee!!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Here is a pic of my oldest Quinn(left) with his best friend Charlie on Boxing Day 







XClare


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ha Karen I am with you 100%. hence my two piece fleecy jimjams! I have to say I am watching Lonesome Dove at the moment. Fab supply of Onesies on there! Hehe!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Well, time for me to 'fess up! I had a onesie for Christmas, mine has a back flap, and is elasticated across the back waist where the flap tucks in  . It is from the all in one company, and is a design your own, which lets you choose a back flap. No, I'm not posting a photo - I'm a bit beyond teenage, and it isn't the most elegant of garments, but boy, is it warm and cosy! It is really to use when we are away in our motorhome - the onesie is navy, and with a jacket over looks like a track suit, so I can nip up to the loos and showers, or even take the dogs for their early morning pee trip and stay cosy. Can also lounge around in it in the motorhome. It's had some fairly regular 'trial runs' in the lounge since Christmas!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry humans, but I have to say I prefer the doggies in their onesies! Granddaughter has one (in a giraffe pattern, would you believe,) and loves it,just like the kids in the pics) but I will just stick with my PJ's


----------

